# Shiloh Ridge Truck Rodeo?



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone been to this how is it?


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

Went to the very first one some years back. It was pretty fun. I am origionally from Alto. You can ride if you are there to ride atvs and if you are into trucks, the events they had were pretty cool. Haven't been to one in a while.


----------

